# Amaz-N Tray Via Pit Boss Vert



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 9, 2019)

Cool rainy day here in S, FL.
How bouts some cold smoked cheese. 
(yeah i know, smokes better with the wrappers off)














Amaz-N Pellet tray with apple. No heat from the PBV.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2019)

Looks good Rick!
I'm making chili!
Al


----------



## tropics (Nov 9, 2019)

Rick looks good I took the flame arrester  out when I did the cheese last week
Richie


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 9, 2019)

Thanks guys.

I ended up taking the water pan out also, even took the dust tray out for some bottom airflow.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 9, 2019)

Let rest then wrap in cheese cloth/brown bag and fridge rest for few days before vac seal.


----------



## tropics (Nov 9, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Let rest then wrap in cheese cloth/brown bag and fridge rest for few days before vac seal.
> 
> View attachment 410961


Rick some nice color 
Richie


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 9, 2019)

that's some good looking cheese.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2019)

Good looking cheese there Rick!
Awesome color!
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 10, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Thanks guys.


Really nice.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 10, 2019)

I like!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 19, 2019)

Finally got around to vac seal em.


----------

